# My new internship..!



## Mumfandc (Jun 7, 2005)

I just got a new internship position today with Peter Halley's studio as a studio assistant! I'm so happy...I applied to about 10 other positions, but I'm surprised Halley studio responded! I didn't think my resume was good enough, but they told me it was what they were looking for. 

Anyway he's a very prolific geometric abstract painter here in NYC, and is represented by Mary Boone and Larry Gagosian. He also had a solo exhibition at the Museum of Modern Art. (http://www.peterhalley.com). I had my fingers crossed as well for the position with the photographer Vera Lutter, no response though (. But I'm a Fine Arts major anyway, so I suppose the Halley position is more appropriate.

His studio space doubles as the office for _Index_ magazine which he founded (http://www.indexmagazine.com). Several of my favorite photographers contribute to the magazine like Wolfgang Tillmans (whom I did my final project on for my intro-photography course), and Juergen Teller. Other photographers include Terry Richardson, Timothy-Greenfield Sanders, and Ryan McGinley.

I was THRILLED when I received the call back from the studio! I just hope it goes well...


----------



## terri (Jun 7, 2005)

Congrats!   :thumbup:   It sounds fascinating.   Good luck with it, and we'll expect some good war stories, too.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jun 8, 2005)

Just do your best and be yourself and you'll be fine. Congratulations.


----------



## craig (Jun 11, 2005)

Cool!!! The journey has taken a turn. I am jealous in some ways. I think it is the ol' "if I knew then what I know now" deal. None the less; I do know that it will be an amazing experience. I have never worked in a Fine Art environment, but I know that my time spent as a young (commercial) photo assistant proved to be invaluable. 

As I look back during that time the word perseverance comes to mind. Here I am retuning way too many props and going to the damn camera store to buy way too much sheet film! Plus barely get paid! In the end the knowledge that I gained from working with these fella's shaped the way I do photography.

Be sure to spill some details of your adventures and the people you meet.


----------



## ThatCameraThingy (Jun 11, 2005)

Congrats !!!

Hope it all goes well. Enjoy every moment.

and then come back and tell us all about it !!


----------



## etaf (Jun 11, 2005)

well done, good luck


----------



## Mumfandc (Jun 15, 2005)

Today was my first day at the Peter Halley internship. It was great!

When I was walking on the block the studio building was located (in the Chelsea area, contemporary art mecca of the world), I spotted the Korean sculptor Do-Ho Suh on the street. I've always loved his work, incredible installations. I really wanted to approach him and talk to him, but I had to be in by 11AM, so was almost late. 

Anyway, I was greeted at the door by some of the girls of Index magazine. The staff was very young group, and the studio space has a FANTASTIC panoramic view of Manhattan. Ryan, the PM, was really cool. Unfortunately, Peter Halley was out of the country working on a project. Ryan gave me a quick tour and introduced me to the head assistant painter. It was great to see the GALLONS of metallic and flourescent paint all over the place.

The newest paintings being produced in the studio were incredible. You really have to see them in person to appreciate them. There's a tactile 3-dimensional quality to the paint texture as well as in the edges of the lines. You can't really see these in a print reproduction. Ryan gave me a quick overview of the painting process.

Anyway, I just did some quick backroom stock arrangement (among the boxes of back issues of _Index_ ) Then ran some errends, picked up materials at the hardware store, and delivered some commissioned drawing sketches.

I was told that a lot of film scanning needed to be done, as well as the photographing and archiving of paintings in storage. I guess it really PAID OFF taking that required intro photography course for us Fine Arts majors (all my classmates said it was a complete WASTE of time though!. But we learned how to arrange and meter studio lighting to photograph our paintings).

Well, I had a good time and am looking forward to it.


----------



## darin3200 (Jun 15, 2005)

Very nice, sounds like a really great internship...And there is even photography involved


----------



## craig (Jun 16, 2005)

Chelsea! I thought SOHO was the contemporary art mecca of the world. Jokingly; of course. 

If I remember correctly; first days can be uncomfortable to say the least. Sounds like you will do well!


----------



## etaf (Jun 16, 2005)

good luck - sounds like a great opportunity


----------



## Mumfandc (Jun 16, 2005)

craig said:
			
		

> Chelsea! I thought SOHO was the contemporary art mecca of the world.


Well it used to be, back in the day (well, 90's)...the artists moved into Soho after the factory spaces closed and were bought for cheap. Then came the art galleries. After that came the high-end designer clothing/furniture/lifestyle stores. Those shops pretty much drove out the galleries, buying out all the spaces.

So now all the art galleries have relocated to Chelsea, and once again, the designer shops are starting to pop-up here and there. Figure, fashion follows art I guess. Although Chelsea is more the scene of the establishment. Williamsburg Brooklyn is where all the younger emerging talent are now concentrated and reside.

But the Chelsea galleries really have such a unique urban setting. Sterile white-box galleries adjacent to car impound lots, gas stations, and car washes. We discussed in my Western Theories of Art class the politics of the "foggy" facade windows characteristic of these major galleries. Stuff dealing with intimidation, competition and their highly exclusive attitudes towards the public. Strange how foggy-glass windows can be so overpowering.


----------



## craig (Jun 16, 2005)

I lived in the Williamsburg/Greenpoint area of Brooklyn. That was 11 years ago. Frost street to be exact. Even then Williamsburg was pretty hip. We knew it would catch on. Door to door my commute was under 30 minutes. Assuming that the L train was running, let alone on time. In the summer I would ride my bicycle. My fastest time was 20 minutes. The other contributing factor was that they could not give away industrial space.  

I worked for a photo studio on e18th in Manhattan. The heart of the photo district. "Those where the days". I miss them on occasion, so tell me if I am babbling more then usual.


----------



## Mumfandc (Jun 19, 2005)

craig said:
			
		

> Assuming that the L train was running, let alone on time.


Did you hear, the L trains are no longer equipped with HUMAN train conductors! All AUTOMATIC.

Sounds pretty scary. I think I walk to Brooklyn from now on.


----------



## sarah_griffin (Jan 11, 2010)

congrats


----------



## mom2eight (Jan 11, 2010)

Great job sounds like this will be a wonderful experience for you. Learn as much as possible.


----------



## usayit (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrats...  I think you should start recording your experience...  it would make some interesting reading.


----------



## UUilliam (Jan 11, 2010)

you do realise this was in 2005 this guy posted this then stupid spammers bumped it.... (sarah griffin)


----------



## usayit (Jan 11, 2010)

hehehehe lol... no i didn't notice the date...  sheesh.


----------

